# anyone see this? or anyone have a go at it?



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i read about this girl in a paper today, apparently she has had some really good results.

http://www.beautycompanybelfast.com/beauty-treatments/maya-abdominal-massage-mam

/links


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Emma yeah I attend ruthellen for maya massage. She is great. I went to her during my first cycle and needed up with twin boys. Actually going to see her tomo as I'm now in 2ww after 2nd cycle of ivf. Def worth a try!x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey ladies, 

Hope you dont mind if i joint in!! 

TAM83 - Do you have to attend for many sessions with this lady?? Is it just during 2WW or can it be done during treatmeant ??  Thanks 

Hey wee emma. 

J x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

U r meant to start it about 3 months prior to rx approx but anytime really wud be beneficial. I saw her through the whole cycle. She helps with dr and then atom and then with implantation. she really itsvery good and brings a bit of counselling and cbt into treatment x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Phone and have a chat with her and see what u think x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much x  

Hope your  aint dragging to much - Fingers crossed for you


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

ive made an appointment to see her in March   

i hope she can do something because we had a review yesterday with dr steele and she said because we have never had a natural pregnancy, its highly unlikely we ever will (thanks doc for that vote of confidence   ).


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Wee Emma

Hope you don't mind me butting in but when i was reading through the Posts i noticed you mentioned a Dr Steele..... can i ask a wee question....is she at the Ulster I am currently with Dr  Roberts at the Ulster and as everyone seems to be all at the RFC it would be great to chat to someone from the North Down area!

If not sorry for butting in!  

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello ladies

Ive done nothing this time re reflexology, acupuncture. Im beginning to feel i didnt give it my best shot..

katie, there is a few girls going thru treatment at the rfc & origin 

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i don't know katie, it could be the same one? this one was at the rfc. 

i'd never seen her before, i usually get dr williamson but she's on holiday.

butt away by the way


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Twinangelsmummy83 said:


> Hi Emma yeah I attend ruthellen for maya massage. She is great. I went to her during my first cycle and needed up with twin boys. Actually going to see her tomo as I'm now in 2ww after 2nd cycle of ivf. Def worth a try!x


HTwinangelsmummy83 - can I ask how many time you went to her and how much it is per visit? I am going aboard in April for IVF and was wondering if I should start going to this lady. I will probably be starting down reg medication in approx 20 days or so. What do you think??


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

her first visit was £150 but i was in with her for 2 1/2 hours nearly!! Then after that its £60 for 1 hour/£90 for 1 1/2 hours.

i've booked her once a month for the next 6 months. She's a lovely girl, had me in tears throughout but seems to be really intuitive and gentle, she'll see straight through you


----------

